# no money you do what you can



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I read one day here that Witch from Canada went to the dollars store and found some plastic fences for the garden and i found those really good for around the tombstone and it lay in the back of the garage til oct but then i was building some section of fences for the cemetary and i realize that something was missing on those fences and i couldn't spent more than i already did right now . as i was looking in the garage i saw those little garden fences and it hit me like a bullet , i will cut the part on it and put it on my fences . Once i did it to try i realize i can still use them and i don't have to spend more on those fences . anyway i am happy and some pics will show you what i am talking about . 
this is the garden fences








the spike i took out of the fences








the fences with the little spike








Can't wait for the home reno here to finish so i can finish them and start my colums.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Frenchy...thats a very clever idea. I too bought some of those small fences to put around some of my graves. You can still use them even after you cut the pieces off to add to your other fence.

I bought mine at Walmart sometime ago & searched my whole house this last season & could not find those fences. The other day I walked in my walk in cooler (its not hooked up yet) & that is where I stuck those fence panels! lol

Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

hahaha sometimes Muf that is when we search for something in the house we can't find them and for some reason they are looking at us and laughting watching us cherching for them lollllllll


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh that is so true Frenchy.....& I'm finding w/ age the mind gets worse!!lol 2yrs. ago I started buying packets of seed for my garden along w/ flower seed too! I know I had about 60 packets in there. So the time came to finally plant all these seeds that I had been buying...... sure as could be we tore the entire house up looking for them & never did find them.

I thought where could they be after all the places we looked....and ya know what we found them last year all in their Walmart bag but heres whats so funny.......I can't remember where we found them!!!I'm truly hopeless!!lol


Muffy.....honest...I scare myself!!lol


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

lolllllllll i always say to myself as long as i don't lose myself somewhere and don't remember where i am ,i am ok and as long as i don't see my picture on a carton of milk lol!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

hahahahahha...thats a good one Frenchy.......getting lost & having your photo on a carton of milk!!


Muf


----------

